# What to do if Dog ate something sharp



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

came across this on another forum - seemed like some useful info.....thoughts?

My dog ate a bone. My puppy swallowed a chicken bone. My dog swallowed something sharp. My puppy ate glass! What can we do?

Cotton ball (cottonball) remedy really works!

What you need:

Use cotton balls that are made of 100% cotton. Do not use "cosmetic puffs" as these are made from man-made fibers and do not work like the 100% cotton ones.

Next, get a quart of Half & Half coffee creamer or if you prefer, use Liverwurst (a type of meat sausage which spreads easily on bread) or something you know your dog loves and will not reject.

What to do: Help dog who ate chicken bone. Dog ate chicken bone

Tear the cotton balls into small pieces and soak them in the Half & Half or generously smear Liverwurst on the cotton balls. The whole idea is to get something you know your dog will eagerly eat, onto that cotton ball as quickly as possible. This will begin the process of bringing the foreign object out of your dogs system SAFELY.

Feed the cotton balls to your dog one at a time. Do not force your dog to eat them! Allow your dog to take them from you one at a time.

If your dog weighs:

5-10 lbs feed- 2 cotton balls.

10-50 lbs feed - 3-5 cotton balls.

50 + lbs feed - 5-7 cotton balls.

Dogs seem to really like these strange "treats" and readily eat them. As the cotton works its way through the digestive tract, it will attract all the glass or bone pieces or any other sharp objects your dog may have swallowed, wrapping itself around them.

Even the smallest bits of the object swallowed will be caught and wrapped in the cotton fibers. The cotton acts as a protective barrier for the intestinal wall, allowing for the object to be eliminated safely with the dog's next bowel movement.

Expected Results:

Your dog's stools will look strange for a few days but should you see fresh blood or a tarry appearance to the stool, rush your dog to the vet for a checkup but in most cases, the dogs will be just fine. The cotton always comes out with the object safely embedded.

The rest of the info available at Dog ate bone or sharp object. Cottonball remedy works!


----------



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

What a great idea! I keep a good eye on my boy most of the time, but it's good to have a plan just in case. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

hmmmm thats good info to have, wonder if anyone has actually tried this....

anyone?


----------



## nancy (Sep 22, 2009)

*Do not try this uless you want a dead dog*

NEVER FEED YOUR DOG COTTON BALLS FOR A REMEDY FOR SWALLOWING SOMETHING SHARP!COTTON BALLS BECOME TOXIC IN THE DIGESTIVE TRACK AND COME APART,I HAVE SEEN STUPID LAZY PEOPLE DO THIS AND WHEN I DID SURGERY ON THE ANIMAL I HAVE TO SCRAPE THE ENTIRE DIGESTIVE TRACK OF THE POOR ANIMAL COTTON FIBERS ATTACH THEMSELVES TO THE WALLS IN THE ESOPHAGEAL TO THE RECTUM.DO NOT EVER DO THIS DO NOT EVER FEED ANIMALS BONES OR FOOD YOU WOULD NEVER EAT YOURSELF


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Nancy, I presume you are a vet ?
If you are, i'll trust your knowledge, and rush my Jaz to a vet if she eats sharp objects instead of feeding her cotton balls.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

omg this is horrible advice! NO COTTON BALLS! If anything, juice them up with peroxide and make them puke it back up if possible. If you're not First Aid inclined SPEED to the vet!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. Maile swallowed razorblades and lived to tell about it. LOL. No cotton balls needed. Why would you put MORE foreign objects in them?? boo on that advice.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

cotton balls? how did I miss a joke like this?!


If you don't have esperience taking care of your dog in an emergency, I would say that a trip to the vet is necessary.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> If you don't have esperience taking care of your dog in an emergency, I would say that a trip to the vet is necessary.


When Maile at TWO razorblades, I took her to our regular vet, THEN Emergency (TWICE), only to have them take expensive X Rays and tell me Maile was passing them on her own. HOWEVER, the peace of mind is priceless. Mmhmm, thats right...shes a Razors Edge.  The vet now calls her Iron Gut...and when I had first taken her in, some vet techs were saying what a pretty dog she was...and the vet tech that was holding her leash was like...yea! BUT SHE EATS RAZORS BLADES FOR BREAKFAST. :rofl::rofl: Oh my Maile. <3


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can give them bread to help things along it depends what they ate. Best thing is to call the vet first and if it was a sharp object DO NOT MAKE THEM THROW UP! You do not want it to come up and cut something on eh way up. Your dog could start bleeding internally and you would never know. Best thing is to take a trip to the vet because it really depends on what the swallowed.

Cotton balls! really? that is horrible advice.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

What about rocks. Monkey likes to eat rocks. And loafs of bread, that was my fault LOL. How do I get him to stop eating rocks?


----------

